
Ask HN: What makes high performers in technology different? - sidarok
There is a lot of common wisdom on the net about high achievers: work hard and smart, be consistent, demonstrate energy and drive, increase productivity etc...<p>Is it the same for high achievers in tech? What are the subtleties, that apply uniquely to tech entrepreneurs &#x2F; professionals to become highly successful?
======
adamnemecek
Who are some high achievers in tech?

~~~
sidarok
Tech entrepreneurs who managed to grow their business without losing the
technical edge: Bill Gates is the epitome, Elon Musk, Drew Houston...

Tech professionals who climbed through the technical ladders: CTO/CIOs of
notable companies, or Open Source leaders such as Miguel de Icaza...

